# vivarium forum



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i do

im a member, but i only have a few posts.


----------



## newt767 (Jun 27, 2008)

kool wats youre name on it? 








chris:bounce: 


p.s for anyone else i forgot to put the link .Sorry but here it is http://www.vivariumforum.com


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

same as here:
@[email protected]


----------



## newt767 (Jun 27, 2008)

Cool! mine is fire bellied duck and i've only posted once:icon_redf 






chris:bounce:


----------



## adamprice271 (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks alright. I like the site dendroboard.com although it is more about dendrobotids aka poison dart frogs, but they have some really good info and building enclosures and such.

Adam


----------

